# new build idea: your suggestions welcome, encouraged in fact.



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

So
I am thinking of a build for behind the couch against the wall. 96 inches by 10 wide and 14 high. I think it would be a beautiful tank. And now... what would thrive in this uber long 60 gallon. Could I dare do Discus? Anyway, I would love all your suggestions. What would be ideal. I think(?) I will have a partially open top.

Rick


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

perhaps an Iwagumi Layout?


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

haha how did I know the first post would be for cichlids! lol I've never done discus so it's hard to comment on that but with that footprint you could set up a really cool planted tank that would just stretch across... lots of swords and carpet plants would look real nice in that.


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

yeah I think the layout would be cool. I do love the aesthetic of the Nature aquaria but I feel a little hindered by the lack of fish. I guess it is their beauty.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

it would be difficult to scape an Iwagumi with that narrow of a tank. if you are drilling the tank, you could definately do a river set up, reason i say drilled is because theres not much depth for a full river manifold in the tank but below the tank will be great!


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

yes, neven I have been thinking river set up as well. Could you direct me to a place I might see this manifold you speak of? And what fish would come to your mind?


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I vote for panda cories and red phantom tetras! 

Well, actually, I vote for everything. I love all setups.


----------



## mcrocker (May 29, 2010)

I'm thinking something similar to Morainy. I'd go for a large school of small fish, like neons, cardinals, or some other type that will school tightly. It will be very cool to see the school move from one end of that long footprint to the other when you walk into the room. Some cories would go well with that so you have some fish to move around the bottom and catch any food that sinks.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

With a 10" wide footprint, I don't think I'd put any fish in there that was >4" total length as it would make the tank look super skinny. Certainly not discus which could reach 7" standard length. This tank would be pretty difficult to scape properly with any but Vals, and short ones at that. Stones or wood would really crowd it.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Hillstream loaches are great in a river set up, they will show their true selves, especially when they wrestle for the right to keep their favourite rock


----------



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

I would go with a planted tank setup with a couple schools of small, tight schooling fish. 

Some suggestions
Red line torpedo barb + Cardinals + corys. The long red line and long body shape of the barb will complement the long tank. The Cardinals will give the tank some nice colour contrasting against the green of the plants. Corys to keep some interest on the bottom of the tank and catch uneaten food. Bottom dwellers make excellent conversations pieces too as they are something people see after the inital mid-level fishes.

cardinals + rummy nose + red cherry shrimps. The cardinals, once used to you tank will be loose schooling and not very active ... until you scare them or drop food in the tank. The rummy nose will swim back and forth across the tank giving the tank some movement. Their red nose will also stand out. A large school here is nice.. say 30-40 of each. With only small fish in the tank, AND a reasonable amount of carpet plants for hiding, shrimp will look very nice and a decent sized colony will survive.


Personally I won't do discus for that tank setup for the following reasons.

Planted tanks and discus don't mix very well.... yes it can be done (and i'm doing it) but if you ask April she suggests against it due to bio load/organic load/water quality reasons. This means that discus in a planted tank will be stressed and want some sort of hiding places to "relax in" when they are in a planted tank. You tank is too shallow to allow for this (only 10").

IMHO.. a bare bottom and non-decorated tank looks like a breeding tank to me... not something I would enjoy having in my living room.


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

I vote apistos or rams for a nice colorfull peacefull low level dweller


----------



## Flygirl (Jul 23, 2011)

Wow... already like a number of the suggestions. You're gonna have a hard time picking. 

Some smaller loaches with a river set up would be in their glory. Also really like south american theme... could go rummynose and /or cardinals, a school of corries, or maybe some rams. A school of redline barbs would look amazing. Could also do rainbows. 

Sooo many choices, though I must agree with a few of the comments - keep the fish small and limit the variety to species to no more than a couple aside form the bottom feeders. 

If you're building the tank - why not make it 18 high??? hehehe Would give you a bit more playroom once you got the substrate in there.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

IMO that would make a killer set up, But any cichlids are out of the question unless they are dwarf. 

I would go down another venue than discus. Discus like slow moving water, and a tank like this That will be hard with no dead spots. I would stick to fast moving fish. If your looking for size, You have rainbows, congos, larger tetras, etc. My vote is for planted without any doubt. Scaping it won't be as hard as you think. Many people (Including me) Scape 20 gallons no problem, and they are only 12" Depth. I have started two 20 gallons now, and both i have just used large, long pieces of driftwood. I am sure april has some nice woods that would fit your needs 

For most planted tanks i would say rimless is a good idea. This probably applies here to. Given this is a custom build i assume either you will be building or you will get another company too. With those dimensions, you probably wont need much euro bracing. 3 cross braces should do it... Two on either end and one in the middle. 

Good luck! If you are doing this project on your own i may be able to provide a little guidance if you go the acrylic route.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

this is an extreme example that would look amazing in a long tank like that, if you can pull it off it would be very slick


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks AWW
I am currently tossing around a few ideas. A congo river biotope like environ with congo tetras and one of my all time faves the steatocranus. I would love to make it from plexi. I really want it to look sharp but have no place to build. I might pick your brain as I get closer to the actual build.


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

I do love these beautiful ada style set ups. I think i am too greedy when it comes to fish though. I like a few more than a splash of neons, for example.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

that scape doesn't at all prevent you from adding fish You could put anything in there... i was just thinking that the grassy scape would go well with the footprint you've chosen


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I really love that mossy hill look, MonkE. Like tundra in the summer. 

Whatever you have in there, maybe a pair of colourful rams would be good. Or, based on Franck's experience, just one pair of kribensis... six months later, your tank will be full!


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

monkE said:


> this is an extreme example that would look amazing in a long tank like that, if you can pull it off it would be very slick


That would be amazing. but I'm sure it would be a ton of time to maintain. still, i drool looking at it. lol, Cheers


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

monkE said:


> that scape doesn't at all prevent you from adding fish You could put anything in there... i was just thinking that the grassy scape would go well with the footprint you've chosen


agreed. I do love the look so.


----------

